# New Member - on the hunt for a TT RS



## mach_biel (18 d ago)

Hi All,

I thought I’d introduce myself having just signed up to the forum.

I’m totally new to Audi specifically but have earmarked the MK2 TT RS as my potential next car. I'm hoping to put a wanted ad for a well cared for example.

Having just got rid of my Tesla, I want back into a decent performing coupe with 4 seats (although will only be used occasionally). Previous cars BMW Z4/Z4M coupe, 911, M3 etc.

Look forward to exploring the forum in more detail.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Welcome to the TTF.
Hoggy.


----------



## mach_biel (18 d ago)

Thanks Hoggy!

Does anyone know if there is a general buying guide that we could follow on the forum for the MK2? 

I appreciate the search function may dig out some results but I thought it may be worth asking...


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, This may be of help.








FAQ - The Ultimate Audi TT Mk2 (8J) Buyers Guide


Topics - • Engine, Drivetrain & Electrics • Maintenance & Service • Optional Features • Coupes & Roadsters • Diagnostic Tools • Brochures & Publications • Technical Service Bulletins & Recalls You can either scroll down through all posts or just click on the title of the topic you're...




www.ttforum.co.uk




Hoggy.


----------



## mach_biel (18 d ago)

Amazing, thanks!


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome 😁


----------



## mach_biel (18 d ago)

Thanks!


----------

